# Christmas Magic!



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just cleaning out my APD's and though I normally leave their houses alone I thought I should top up the bedding in some of them.
I opened one of the houses and I think all of the Pickmin colony were in there.
They all soon moved and went through the small openings in the sides of the house and I was left with a beautiful Christmas present!










Merry Christmas everyone!
-
Elina


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

awwwwww bless ickle bubs :flrt::flrt:

merry christmas :flrt:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

How cute & such special christmas babies..........:2thumb:


----------



## LyddicleaveBurrow (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi,

They are gorgeous!!! :flrt::flrt:

Happy Christmas!!!

Heather.


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

Aww! What a wonderful Christmas prezzie!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

My how they have grown since X-mas!




























-
Elina


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

they are very cute!

I dont mean to sound like a noob but what species are they :blush:


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

They are African Pygmy Dormice (APD)- Graphiurus murinus
-
Elina


----------



## Silvermoon77 (Dec 24, 2007)

Simply looooooooooooooovely :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

They have grown yes :flrt::flrt:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Elina said:


> They are African Pygmy Dormice (APD)- Graphiurus murinus
> -
> Elina


Ahh cool , thanks 

They are so cool and very cute!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

They are so lovely!!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Could you keep them in a vivarium with mesh doors on the front that had small squares in the mesh?


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Depends on the size of the holes in the mesh really.
I keep mine in a wooden viv with glass doors.
-
Elina


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Elina said:


> Depends on the size of the holes in the mesh really.
> I keep mine in a wooden viv with glass doors.
> -
> Elina


Ahaa okay


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

lovely apd's  just out of interest from what age do you start handling your babies? my sister has had her first litters recently and we werent sure how long we had to leave them? some places say 2 weeks, others 5/6 etc thanks!


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

If you rub your hands in their bedding so you smell like an APD you can handle them from more or less when they open their eyes just not too often as it will stress the parent/s out.
I now play with the x-mas babies quite allot, they enjoy sitting on my hand licking Maple syrup off my fingers hehe.:flrt:
-
Elina


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Twas bored and I cannot sleep so I made a video of my two sweetest APD babies Suggie and Syrup AKA the X-mas eve babies.








-
Elina

 
YouTube - Our lives so far


----------



## Elina (Jul 22, 2009)

Made this video per request so thought I would share it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BFRublv40W0





















-
Elina


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're so cute :flrt:.


----------

